# Linux Debian 5.0 mit Plesk, update auf neuste PHP version? (5.3.6)



## Silvercn (16. August 2011)

Hallo,

und zwar hab ich die Frage ob ich meine PHP Version nicht irgendwie Updaten kann auf die neuste Version?
Zurzeit läuft 5.2.6-1+lenny13, aber im Plesk Panel wird mir noch keine neuere Version angezeigt, doch brauche ich die neuste um einige Sachen ans laufen zu bekommen.

Daher die Frage ob ich einfach meine PHP Version via Shell einfach so updaten kann, ohne das es zu Problemen mit Plesk kommt.

Noch zum Anhang ist Apache 2 mit Plesk Version 9.3.0


----------



## threadi (16. August 2011)

Relevant ist deine Linux-Distribution und ob diese für dich ein PHP-Paket in einer aktuelleren Version anbietet. Auf Grund der Versionsbezeichnung kann man erahnen, dass Du wohl Debian Lenny verwendest (Debian 5.0). In den offiziellen Debian Lenny Quellen ist keine neuere PHP-Version enthalten. Es gibt einige Anleitungen wie man dennoch an eine neuere Version kommt, z.B. diese hier. Bitte beachte jedoch, dass Du durch die damit einhergehenden Abhängigkeiten ggfs. dein System komplett umstellen, vlt. auch kaputt machen könntest.


----------



## Silvercn (16. August 2011)

Ja sowas hatte ich auch schon gelesen, dachte es gäbe da noch eine sichere Lösung.
Na kann man nix machen ausser warten...  Trotzdem vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

P.S Ja ist Lenny ^^


----------



## threadi (16. August 2011)

Worauf willst Du warten?


----------



## Silvercn (18. August 2011)

Auf das die neue Version für Debian erscheint.


----------



## threadi (20. August 2011)

Ist sie doch schon längst:
http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/


----------

